# Best caned chili for Frito pie??



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

It seems that the only caned chili you can purchase at a store is Wolf brand. Is there another other brand that is good to make a Frito pie? I am talking out of a can not home made.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wolf brand


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been chowin the wolf since I was a little boy.
When's the last time you had a big steamin bowl of wolf brand chili?
Well son, that's too long!
I'll never forget that commercial from when I was just a wee lad.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

wolf brand

X2


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

X3...IMHO, without beans.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I still like to make a burrito and pour some wolf over the top and melt some velveeta cheese. It might not be fancy like Capt Dave LOL 

but it's good


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

bill said:


> I still like to make a burrito and pour some wolf over the top and melt some velveeta cheese. It might not be fancy like Capt Dave LOL
> 
> but it's good


You must sleep by yourself!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Its just to easy to whip up some average chili to be eating out of a can. It doesn't have to be award winning but I can cook a descent pot of chili in like 30 minutes. Plus I have eatin wolf brand on chili dogs at kids parties and tht stuff gives me heartburn.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wolf brand, no beans. Had to figure it was a Texas product...
http://voice123.com/demos/2103135.html


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Best canned chili!!!*

Ok tooext you started the question now here's the answer. Go to HEB and get some "Hill Country Fair" chili with NO beans. I worked for 13 years at the company that made both Wolf and Hill Country, Hill Country Fair Chili is BETTER!!! It's better for hot dogs also. Get some and try it!!!
Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

can chilli why bother ? eating at all if thats your option


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I've had that, it is good. I had the one with beans tho.


papa john said:


> Ok tooext you started the question now here's the answer. Go to HEB and get some "Hill Country Fair" chili with NO beans. I worked for 13 years at the company that made both Wolf and Hill Country, Hill Country Fair Chili is BETTER!!! It's better for hot dogs also. Get some and try it!!!
> Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

papa john said:


> Ok tooext you started the question now here's the answer. Go to HEB and get some "Hill Country Fair" chili with NO beans. I worked for 13 years at the company that made both Wolf and Hill Country, Hill Country Fair Chili is BETTER!!! It's better for hot dogs also. Get some and try it!!!
> Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


I can only agree its Vgood and a coin flip for better ,never worked there though,


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

papa john said:


> Ok tooext you started the question now here's the answer. Go to HEB and get some "Hill Country Fair" chili with NO beans. I worked for 13 years at the company that made both Wolf and Hill Country, Hill Country Fair Chili is BETTER!!! It's better for hot dogs also. Get some and try it!!!
> Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


Wolf Brand eater for decades, but thanks for the info. I'll check it out.

As far as homemade chili goes, to each his own. However, chili is NEVER made with hamburger! If it is, it is spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cubed deer neck meat makes the best chili meat in my books seeing we jumped off the topic.lol


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Wolf Brand stopped making good chili 20 years ago IMHO. I agree with the others about HEB Hill Country being good stuff.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> I've been chowin the wolf since I was a little boy.
> When's the last time you had a big steamin bowl of wolf brand chili?
> Well partner, that's too long!
> I'll never forget that commercial from when I was just a wee lad.


Wasn't that old timer, Chill Wills that said that?


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Try Hormel if you can find it.
I never cared for the gristle in Wolf Brand altho the taste is good.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

tunchistheman said:


> Its just to easy to whip up some average chili to be eating out of a can. It doesn't have to be award winning but I can cook a descent pot of chili in like 30 minutes. Plus I have eatin wolf brand on chili dogs at kids parties and tht stuff gives me heartburn.


Good chili takes alot longer than 30 minutes:biggrin:


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nalley. Wolf is nasty. I think it has actual wolf in it......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If it won't pour out of the can after you have opened it, it is cloer to Ken-L-Ration than chili... Mostly fat.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

there is a lot to say about can chili like wolf brand.....I like my meat just like that...hince the reason you cant throw one together in 30 min.......it takes hrs to get the stew meat cooked down to where it is like that....it even starts to make a gravy of sort if it is done right........

then that is where you start to prepare an actual good tasting chili....with no beans

good chili does not have beans in it

and the wife and I love to make frito pie with mine....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wolf no beans is the ONLY chili I will eat out of a can.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Wolf Brand!


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

never ate any really good canned chili but wolf brand is better than most.
takes me about 4-5 hours to make a pot of chili, I just plan ahead, no rush meals when it comes to chili, unless i have some in the freezer witch is very unlikly because i don't seem to have big enough pot to make enough to get in freezer, 2 1/2gal is all i have.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Wolf brand for quick things like chilli dogs toasted under the broiler in the oven or frito pies, but definatly home made with NO beans for eating a good bowl of chilli. I have to find the recipe but my wife uses wolf brand to make her enchalada sauce for home made enchiladas, it is off the charts good.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*History of the brand*

In 1895, a Mexican range cook working for Lyman T. Davis of Corsicana, Texas developed the original recipe for Wolf Brand Chili.

It became popular so Mr. Davis began to sell it for five cents a bowl from the back of a wagon parked on the streets in downtown Corsicana, usually in front of the Blue Front Saloon. He owned a meat market in Corsicana where he sold his chili in brick form, using the brand name of Lyman's Famous Chili. In 1921, using the simplest machinery, he began canning his chili and marketing it in the immediate area. It was about that time that he adopted the brand name "Wolf Brand," a name suggested to him in honor of his pet wolf, Kaiser Bill. By 1923, with improved equipment, Davis had increased production to 2,000 cans of chili per day.

Because of the discovery of oil on his ranch, he had neither the time nor the interest to devote to his chili business, and in 1924 he sold his operations to J. C. West and Fred Slauson, two Corsicana businessmen. The new owners modernized production and introduced new marketing techniques. Among the most successful innovations introduced by West and Slauson was a Model T Ford truck with a cab shaped like a can and painted to resemble the Wolf Brand label. A live wolf was caged in the back of the truck.

The vehicle not only provided practical transportation for company salesmen but also was an effective traveling advertisement for their products. During World War II, with partner Fred and son James in the Air Force, J. C. sent a case of chili and tamales without charge to any service person whose name was sent to him. Many soldiers have shared memories of heating the chili in their helmets on the battle fronts of Europe. In 1954 the company expanded into interstate markets, having previously distributed its products only in Texas.

In 1957 Quaker Oats of Chicago purchased Wolf Brand from then owners Doyle and James West, sons of J. C. West. Quaker Oats continued to operate the Corsicana plant, streamlining Davis's original recipe. In 1977 Wolf Brand, along with other chili manufacturers, successfully lobbied the Texas legislature to have chili proclaimed the official "state food" of Texas. In an effort to consolidate its operations, Quaker Oats closed the Corsicana plant in 1985 and merged its operations with another subsidiary, Stokley-Van Camp, in Dallas. It was a sadly unpopular move for the community.

Lyman Davis died in 1954. J. C. West died in 1963. Fred Slauson died in 1962. All three are buried in Oakwood Cemetery in Corsicana.

Doyle and Doris West had two sons and a daughter: Conan, Patricia and Jay. Doyle died in 1997.
James and Lois West had three daughters, Dianne, Joanne and Bonnie. James died in 2002.
*Slogan*

Its trademarked slogan, "Neighbor, how long has it been since you had a big, thick, steaming bowl of Wolf Brand Chili? Well, that's too long!" is familiar to many Texans and is quoted on numerous web sites discussing fond memories of the product or how to acquire it outside the state.
*Famous devotees*

A web site for the preservation of the Baker Hotel in Mineral Wells, Texas, states that the hotel maintained a supply of Wolf Brand for the visits of country singer Ernest Tubb.[1]


Apocryphal stories claim that Will Rogers was a great fan of Wolf Brand and either took a case with him when traveling, or traveled to Corsicana whenever possible to obtain the product (which was not sold outside Texas until 1954).[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Brand_Chili


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

troutslayer said:


> Good chili takes alot longer than 30 minutes:biggrin:


No doubt, but in 30 minutes I can whip up something that taste alot better and has actual beef rather than a can of barf brand chili.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

tunchistheman said:


> No doubt, but in 30 minutes I can whip up something that taste alot better and has actual beef rather than a can of barf brand chili.


 I'm sure most of us can, but if you've gotta spend over 30 minutes to make a dang frito pie you might as well scrap the whole idea and do a steak.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Try a frozen brick of James Coney Island Chili, they sell it at the stands.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stagg is probably the best chili to ever come out of a can.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Tigerfan said:


> Try a frozen brick of James Coney Island Chili, they sell it at the stands.


you beat me to it.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Austex chili is my favorite can chili, but I eat all of it.


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

Where are you from? New York City?? Get a rope! Wolf Brand Chili


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Well all this talk is gonna have me whipping up a big pot of homemade 
Chili this afternoon. Frito Pie and football!

~ Josh


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Must be the cool front.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

still a can of FAT.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> still a can of FAT.....


 So I'll eat a can of freakin' tofu to make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i opened a can of wolf brand and half way thru it was about 1 1/2" of major artery


sure hope it was beef



.


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Wolf has a lean version with about a third the fat of the original.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I ate Hormel without beans all through college because it was usually on sale cheaper than Wolf (and I had NO money). It's still the one I buy if I don't feel like cooking chili.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been told that Bush's chili in a jar is better than Wolf but I can't find it to try it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

mikes451 said:


> Wolf has a lean version with about a third the fat of the original.


They also have a turkey variety but I've never tried it.

My guys think Frito Pies are one of the basic food groups and they *require *Wolf Brand Chili! No Beans, of course.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

spirit said:


> They also have a turkey variety but I've never tried it.
> 
> My guys think Frito Pies are one of the basic food groups and they *require *Wolf Brand Chili! No Beans, of course.


We tried it. And it ain't beef.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> I have been told that Bush's chili in a jar is better than Wolf but I can't find it to try it.


It was one of my fav. ,and I can't find it anymore prob. Discontinued .


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

This thread made me hungry so.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> We tried it. And it ain't beef.


cat or dog? maybe nutria? lol


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

yep the heb brand is way better than ruff brand chili


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Try this. Next time you open a can , open the bottom. yummy looking stuff.


----------



## rtbownds (Sep 21, 2013)

*chili*

They have not invented it yet


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

If I'm craving something simple and delicious like a frito pie, I'll be danged if I'm gonna spend 4-5 hours cooking a pot of chili. Wolf Brand or HEB works for me. I love a big bowl of real homemade chili, but I don't mind "slumming" either I guess.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

A reasonably quick alternative is the Tabasco chili starter. Brown your own ground meat and add the starter.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

tec said:


> Wolf Brand stopped making good chili 20 years ago IMHO. I agree with the others about HEB Hill Country being good stuff.


I'm a Wolf fan, but agree 100% on the Hill Country Fare. Have yet to try anything that we weren't happy with the quality. Usually a grocery stores house brands are cheaper and inferior quality.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Not exactly out of a can, but this what we go for. You can get it at Sam's.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

papa john said:


> Ok tooext you started the question now here's the answer. Go to HEB and get some "Hill Country Fair" chili with NO beans. I worked for 13 years at the company that made both Wolf and Hill Country, Hill Country Fair Chili is BETTER!!! It's better for hot dogs also. Get some and try it!!!
> Fish ON!!!!:bluefish:


i don't always eat canned chili, but when i do, hill country fair wins! good stuff, more flavor, slightly spicy.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Best Canned Chili for Frito Pie?*



tec said:


> Wolf Brand stopped making good chili 20 years ago IMHO. I agree with the others about HEB Hill Country being good stuff.


We're still talking canned chili, right? I agree with tec, that's about the time they moved Wolf Chili to Tennessee. Hill Country Fair is still made by Texans in Texas.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the stuff in the frozen section at heb . Lots better then the canned stuff .


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

brotherDave said:


> This thread made me hungry so.....


Looks like a work of art! I am going to try the HEB's.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

willt said:


> Not exactly out of a can, but this what we go for. You can get it at Sam's.


Says 5 lbs. I'm gonna have to try it. Maybe add somes jalapeno's and they might never know that I didn't make it. lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Frrrrrrrrrtttttt


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Melon said:


> Says 5 lbs. I'm gonna have to try it. Maybe add somes jalapeno's and they might never know that I didn't make it. lol


Better grab a 24 pack of Charmin Ultra Soft at the same time... LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Better grab a 24 pack of Charmin Ultra Soft at the same time... LOL


They will be the ones eating it! If they don't turn green? I might try it.

Charmin is cheap compared to slaving over the stove.:redface:


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Melon said:


> Says 5 lbs. I'm gonna have to try it. Maybe add somes jalapeno's and they might never know that I didn't make it. lol


Hey we turned in ranch style beans with rotel at a cookoff one time, didn't win but didn't get kicked out either. Never know till you try. Lol


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, now i am hungry for some Chili! I love wolf brand , but will give that Hill Country a try.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Clearly for Frito pie you wanna use the cheap stuff (wolf no beans) for authentic taste. Best canned chili on the other hand is Stag, if you've don't say Stag, you just haven't tried it.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

The world really must be coming to an end. 7 pages on a canned chili thread? Party on, everybody. Do any of you remember those nasty canned tamales?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

manintheboat said:


> The world really must be coming to an end. 7 pages on a canned chili thread? Party on, everybody. Do any of you remember those nasty canned tamales?


Oh yes, I tried them once. Not like mama cooks.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

1 can wolfbrand no beans then a 1 can of ranch style with jalepenos add cheese


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hormel, hot or plain... no beans!!!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

YakSerious said:


> Clearly for Frito pie you wanna use the cheap stuff (wolf no beans) for authentic taste. Best canned chili on the other hand is Stag, if you've don't say Stag, you just haven't tried it.


can not find it any more in my area


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> The world really must be coming to an end. 7 pages on a canned chili thread? Party on, everybody. Do any of you remember those nasty canned tamales?


Love those tamales, especially with a can of said wolf chili over them.

Fix your posts-per-page setting and the world will get better..


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Wolf brand or HEB chili NO BEANS

REAL CHILI HAS NO BEANS,...

and ya don't put it on RICE either,...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

This thread is giving me heartburn and gas just reading it! lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

LOL,.....Again ??


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Love those tamales, especially with a can of said wolf chili over them.
> 
> Fix your posts-per-page setting and the world will get better..


 I used to eat canned Gebhardt tamales all the time when I was bachelor in my early 20's. Top em' with a can of Wolf Brand chili and you had a cheap, very tasty meal.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

TOOEXTREME said:


> It seems that the only caned chili you can purchase at a store is Wolf brand. Is there another other brand that is good to make a Frito pie? I am talking out of a can not home made.


Thanks for all the response. I took your recommendation and purchased a can of HEB hill country chilli, that is good chilli and the chilli flavor is not over powering as Wolf brand. HEB will be my go to chilli from now on. Thanks for all the in put.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. I started craving frito pie last night , now I'm late for work but glad I took the advice and got the charmin


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I grew up eating, and loving Wolf Brand Chili, but it has changed over the years. The last can my wife brought home was more like "Dog Food" than chili.....it was terrible. I will never buy another can of that ****!
I will try the Hill Country and the Stagg next time I'm in the mood for chilli. That frozen stuff in the plastic tub from Sam's is pretty good. They have chopped beef also and it makes some good sandwiches.


----------



## Fishinreds (Mar 30, 2012)

Hormel Turkey Chili no beans, haven't tried the Hill County Fare, but Wolf's doesn't taste like it used to


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

IMHO wolf brand is nasty. It has an horrible after taste.

Google Terlingua Chili cook off recipes and all the past winners submit theirs. Some are pretty easy and delicious.

http://www.chili.org/recipes.html

Margret Nadua is the one I've been cooking. I just cooked some last Sunday. Takes about 2 hrs.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If you don't want the heartburn that goes along with canned chili, try Wolf Brand Chile Lean Meat. It is twice the price as the regular chili but it taste a lot better, doesn't have the after taste or heartburn of the regular stuff. IMO that is the best canned chili, but it will cost ya, and I love a good Frito Pie with a NASCAR Race and beer.......


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Snus said:


> I grew up eating, and loving Wolf Brand Chili, but it has changed over the years. The last can my wife brought home was more like "Dog Food" than chili.....it was terrible. I will never buy another can of that ****!
> I will try the Hill Country and the *Stagg *next time I'm in the mood for chilli. That frozen stuff in the plastic tub from Sam's is pretty good. They have chopped beef also and it makes some good sandwiches.


Not every little place has it, but it's the best canned chili, you won't regret the search.


----------

